

Liberland: Europe’s Newly Formed Country to Use Bitcoin - elmar
http://bitcoinist.net/liberland-europes-newly-formed-country-use-bitcoin/

======
restalis
So, between Serbia and Croatia was proclaimed a new country speaking Czech!

